# Thoughts On Breitling's New B01



## mattblack (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey all,

I'd like some advice please. I'm about to purchase my first expensive watch, a Breitling Chronomat B01 (black face with roman numerals, bi-colour, rose-gold etc).

I know the watch is new, has Breitling's first 100% in-house movement, etcâ€¦ but Iâ€™m very new to all the watch terminology.

What Iâ€™d like to know is what you guys think of the watch, is it worth the cash (8 grand) or is it over-rated/priced?

Many thanks

~Matt


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think it is a superbly made watch and a new in-house chronoraph movement is a big plus.

Design wise not sure about the font on the bezel especially matched with the Roman numerals on the two-tone model. Personally I prefer the simpler all-steel version.

Is it worth it? The Breitlings I have owned have been some of my best made watches, but "worth" is very subjective and the fact that you can afford a Â£8k watch I doubt it is really an issue!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

There's a few Breitling's that I like and a lot I don't, this falls into the latter for me, in house movement or not


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> I think it is a superbly made watch and a new in-house chronoraph movement is a big plus.
> 
> Design wise not sure about the font on the bezel especially matched with the Roman numerals on the two-tone model. Personally I prefer the simpler all-steel version.
> 
> Is it worth it? The Breitlings I have owned have been some of my best made watches, but "worth" is very subjective and the fact that you can afford a Â£8k watch I doubt it is really an issue!


I think the crown doesn`t really go with the rest of the watch & what is that square on the dial about? :blink:

BTW I agree with John about Brietling`s build quality :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The crown is the only thing left that makes it remotely like a Chronomat!


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

I think it looks good, although for 8k, you could get yourself a number of high end watches with a lot more style.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> The crown is the only thing left that makes it remotely like a Chronomat!


I hadn`t noticed it was a Chronomat, looks more like Brietling`s other chronos.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

vamos666 said:


> I think it looks good, although for 8k, you could get yourself a number of high end watches with a lot more style.


The steel version is Â£5.8k still a lot of money though.


----------



## mattblack (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt responses.

I like it with the roman numerals definitely. Black or white I'm unsure (the shop didn't have the white version in stock.

The only 2 they had were black and pearl, so I took a photo of both on my wrist (both with bi-colour steel/rose-gold strap - thought its hard to tell in the photo)....



















I think I want the black model with roman numerals. I too am unsure about the square in the middle of the face though, hmmm.

The money issue - well I have to save up for it lol. I'm a private pilot so Breitlings are a natural choice also. I also get a 15% discount for being a private pilot, which is a great bonus.

Reliability wise - Breitlings are good?

Can someone also please explain what this auto-resetting of hammers means? I keep reading about this but I really don't understand what it means.

Thanks again

~Matt


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks too chaotic, too many different design styles.


----------



## mattblack (Jul 10, 2009)

Here it is in white...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry, but I`m really not keen on the Roman numerals :no:


----------



## mattblack (Jul 10, 2009)

I think it looks sportier, especially in black.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

I had a look at the new chronomat models at Mach and my local well known Breitling AD.

As Mach knows i am a Breitling fanatic and have been for about 12years.I have every Breitling Chronologue catalogue since 1997. I am not and never will be in the market for such an expensive watch ,but for those that are; these models are a superb improvement on previose styles. The 3,6,9 dial lay out is well balanced.The hands and markers (whether indicies or Roman are bigger and highly legable. The domed crown a very distinctive feature of all Chronomats is larger and easier to grip. The reason the rider tabs are more streamlined is because customers like John(Jot)had trouble with the larger old style tabs under their shirt cuffs. The only other current model that is remotely simular and an excellent choice for a professional pilot is the Blackbird which is available in both all matt or highly polished (i have looked at this model too and its a stunner)


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

The Blackbird looks better to me.


----------



## mattblack (Jul 10, 2009)

didn't notice the blackbird before. I prefer the B01 though as far as looks go.

Technically though, other than being in-house movement, is the B01 good?

Can anyone explain the automatic resetting of hammers thing?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mattblack said:


> didn't notice the blackbird before. I prefer the B01 though as far as looks go.
> 
> Technically though, other than being in-house movement, is the B01 good?
> 
> Can anyone explain the automatic resetting of hammers thing?


Only time will tell if the B01 movement is reliable. As for the automatic centering of the reset hammers, these are part of the chrongraph and it looks as if this gizmo centres the hammer after reset instead of having them in either a high or low position ...... I think 

As for which you prefer ... if two tone and Romans is your thing go for it.


----------



## mattblack (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks JoT.

I know it's probably not important, and probably a newbie question, but when spending so much money I must ask... what are the hammers? :-D I know that previously they need resetting by a professional, but with the B01 they don't, but I've seen it mentioned in all the reviews and I just can't get my head around it.

Really wish this watch had the clear back on it (sorry can't remember the term for that, but you know what I mean). The jewelers I went to said this is because they can't guarentee the waterproof-ness of it for the COSC tests if they use the clear backs. Shame cos it it looks ace when you can see all the gubbins.


----------

